# Popular Paint brands/finish's for spraying MRMDF



## ChrisWiduWood (25 Apr 2022)

Hi All,

Iv'e recently bought a Graco HVLP turbine sprayer for Spray finishing my mdf unit's as my contractor who usually does my spraying got so busy his turn around was 6-8 weeks and i needed a job doing faster!! So i thought... it cant be that hard! 

So my question is what is your go to paint for spraying and finishing mdf?

I have started with Zinnsser BIN shellac based but thats to much of a faff to clean up with the Meths, I've been recommended Zinnsser Allcoat water based but havent yet tried it.

Does anyone have any wonder paint for the job? 

Id like to mention I've ordered a Virtuex Hand held edgebander for applying a paper edge to the mdf to get over the constant sanding before and between coats.

Many Thanks
Chris


----------



## RobinBHM (25 Apr 2022)

For spray application you really need to buy from a specialist.

Try Morrells





Morrells | High Performance Wood Finishes


Morrells are the UK's largest manufacturer of high performance wood finishes, lacquers and coatings




www.morrells.co.uk





or Movac






Sayerlack Innovative Wood Solutions


Movac are the UK's largest distributor of Sayerlack wood coatings and were instrumental in introducing these high technology coatings to the UK many years ago, we now therefore have a vast knowledge database which brings many benefits to our valued customers.



www.movac.co.uk






basically you have these choices:

1) waterborne, they are solvent free, easy clean up, but they are tricky to spray, dry slowly and raise grain. 
clear lacquer is great as it stays white and doesn’t yellow pale timbers

2) pre cats: a good product to start out, solvent based, quite easy to spray, dries quickly.

3) acid catalysed: a 2 pack, dries very hard, resistant to scratching. Contains some nasties, wear the proper mask

4) PU: the best paint for spraying really, very thin coats can be sprayed, dries very quickly, finish is very tough.

however it contains isocynates, so you need an air fed mask and proper extraction system


generally waterbourne, pre cat and AC are sprayed with a 1.6 to 1.8 tip on an HVLP gun 

PU is sprayed with a 1.4 tip


You can buy morrells from eBay - a 5 litre pre cat clear is about £40 or so quid

AC is likely to be £75 for 5 litres incl catalyst.


----------



## Chief Sawdust Maker (25 Apr 2022)

I use this on all my MDF jobs 
*Rustins Quick Drying Clear MDF Primer Sealer 2.5L*

If its for a jig or a sacrificial fence then a light rub with 400G and 2 coats of this with a 400G light Deneb in between

If is for a painted job then usually 1 coat 

Depending on the job I have used brush, roller and spray gun not a great deal to choose between the 3 

I have also used Dulex Trade Quick Dry MDF Primer which is white and can be easier to cover than the clear

The worst I tried was Bullseye 123 there are some great reviews for it online and its says if will prime pretty much anything but I ended up taking about 4litres of a 5 litre can to the local tip

Noe saying mine is the best or only way but it works for me


----------



## Ollie78 (25 Apr 2022)

I use Morrels as well, it is designed specifically for spraying or industrial flow coating.
The best finish is acid cat lacquer but it's super nasty, pre cat or PU is great as well but still pretty solventy so now I use the water bourne stuff which is good but not as fast to flash off and recoat. 

I don't like Teknos much but Tikurilla is not bad. Not tried Sayerlack but I have heard its nice.

Ollie


----------



## ChrisWiduWood (25 Apr 2022)

RobinBHM said:


> For spray application you really need to buy from a specialist.
> 
> Try Morrells
> 
> ...



Thanks Robin,

Thats exactly what i needed, My contract sprayer used 2k paints and i love the finish on them, but i think il have a look into pre cat first, and see how i go. I've been spraying all weekend on some home projects with just a diamond eggshell and satinwood both Dulux water based im happy with the results (both had to be thinned though) but the drying time was longer than expected, so i like the sound of pre cat or any fast drying finish.

im off to the land of youtube to do my homework. Thanks again

Chris


----------



## ChrisWiduWood (25 Apr 2022)

Chief Sawdust Maker said:


> I use this on all my MDF jobs
> *Rustins Quick Drying Clear MDF Primer Sealer 2.5L*
> 
> If its for a jig or a sacrificial fence then a light rub with 400G and 2 coats of this with a 400G light Deneb in between
> ...


 I actually have some of this, and id never thought of putting on jigs, but i can clearly see why you would. great idea thanks


----------



## ChrisWiduWood (25 Apr 2022)

Ollie78 said:


> I use Morrels as well, it is designed specifically for spraying or industrial flow coating.
> The best finish is acid cat lacquer but it's super nasty, pre cat or PU is great as well but still pretty solventy so now I use the water bourne stuff which is good but not as fast to flash off and recoat.
> 
> I don't like Teknos much but Tikurilla is not bad. Not tried Sayerlack but I have heard its nice.
> ...


Ah yes Sayerlack was the brand my contractor used, (i know he didn't like Morrells too much)

Will look into this 
Many Thanks
Chris


----------



## RobinBHM (26 Apr 2022)

ChrisWiduWood said:


> Ah yes Sayerlack was the brand my contractor used, (i know he didn't like Morrells too much)
> 
> Will look into this
> Many Thanks
> Chris


Movac stock sayerlack, it’s a great product.

I personally found waterborne lacquers tricky - when doing the top coat they seem to suffer pinholing and if you go heavy enough to avoid the pin holing, you get runs.

maybe it was just my set up.


----------



## scholar (27 Apr 2022)

I have used Morrells water based that I find very good. They are not easy to deal with though, and turn their noses up at small customers (and their pricing/discounts are opaque)

I was interested in this video  I think he mostly uses Sayerlack so I mean to try this shortly. I think he uses AAA, so maybe you would need to tweak things for HVLP.

Cheers


----------



## ChrisWiduWood (27 Apr 2022)

scholar said:


> I have used Morrells water based that I find very good. They are not easy to deal with though, and turn their noses up at small customers (and their pricing/discounts are opaque)
> 
> I was interested in this video  I think he mostly uses Sayerlack so I mean to try this shortly. I think he uses AAA, so maybe you would need to tweak things for HVLP.
> 
> Cheers



Thanks Scholar,
That was in-fact a perfect video! it would seem i am on a similar path that he took and im now very keen to try out WB Sayerlack, excellent advice thanks again
Cheers


----------

